# Living in Dubai working at Yas Island



## Dubai Wanderer (Oct 18, 2008)

Evening All,

Just spent the day looking at a myriad of properties, wondering if anyone could enlighten me to which of the Springs, Meadows and Arabian Ranches most lends itself to commuting to and from Yas Island (near Abu Dhabi)?

Any help would be appreciated.

R

Keir


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi,
To be honest, none of them are ideal, as it is monotonous dangerous drive to be doing ever day ( not to mention long), but if they were your only choices then AR is the closest.


----------



## grandesigner (Oct 5, 2008)

Mate
Where are you. Thought I was the only on YAS. Certainly a dangerous drive. I'm thinking of moving into the country side. 

Any one else on YAS. Beautiful jewel in the crown of Abu Dhabi- or maybe lump of sand in the middle of a lot of othe rlumps of sand.


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

I was offered a job to scan the huge red structure they are building for race track there. I postponed for later date. May head there in 2 months.


----------

